
Making a Windows 2000 Notepad Clone in C [video] - buzzert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2b-a4r7hro
======
non-entity
Somewhat unrelated, but I was given a copy of Microsoft Visual C++ 6 and MSDN
documentation, and in the samples, was the source code for an early version of
WordPad. It was an old MFC app. I wonder if Notepad was an MFC app originally
too.

